# Ubuntu / Linux allgemein. Lohnt sich der Ein/Umstieg?



## Murdoch (20. März 2012)

Hey Leute, 

habe jetzt aufgrund eines Gespräches mit nem Kumpel mir nun auch Ubunto 11.10 Desktop besorgt und auf mein Netbook installiert da es ja so Ressourcen schonend und stabil sein soll. Zudem hat man schon die wichtigsten sachen mit an Board. Ausserdem soll ja Linux etwas sicherer sein wie Windows und das ist für mein Netbook recht wichtig da ich den viel durch die Gegend schleppe. 

Habe es nun schon als 2. System drauf und mein erster Eindruck: Läuft wesentlich langsamer wie Windows 7 und der Lüfter läuft auch öfter und länger auf hochtouren. Ist das eher am Anfang so oder stimmt da eventuell was nicht? Sprich mein Netbook nicht allzukompatibel mit den begrenzten Ressourcen 

Wie hält sich der Vergleich mit Win 7 und Ubuntu? Ich meine macht das insgesamt sinn? wo sind die stärken von ubuntu? Ich meine ich habe eine lizenz für win 7 auf dem netbook und bräuchte da her ubuntu nicht zwingend, aber interessant sieht es aus allemal...


----------



## pyro539 (20. März 2012)

Das musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Wenn dir Ubuntu keine Vorteile bringt, du dich damit nicht auskennst und dich eigentlich nicht einarbeiten willst, dann bleib bei Windows 7.

Wenn du aber Interesse hast, ein offenes und freies Betriebssystem zu nutzen und auch Lust und Neugierde mitbringst, dich in alternative Betriebssysteme einzuarbeiten, dann bleib bei Ubuntu. 

Ressourcen im Internet gibt es zur genüge, die erste Anlaufstelle wäre beispielsweise ubuntuusers.de. Sehr oft haben auch andere Leute das gleiche Netbook und von ihren Erfahrungen geschrieben. Es macht übrigens keinen (großen) Unterschied ob jemand eine Anleitung für Ubuntu, Mint oder Fedora geschrieben hat. Die kochen alle mit dem gleichen Wasser, nur halt eben ein bisschen unterschiedlich. Meistens kann man das ganze aber ohne Probleme von einer Distribution auf die andere übertragen.

Die Stärken von Ubuntu hast du ja schon aufgezählt. Es ist frei, bringt viel Software mit, ist sicherer als Windows.

Zu deinem Lüfterproblem gibt es hier einen Artikel: Lüftersteuerung
Und du könntest mal schauen, ob dein Netbook in der Liste dabei ist: Notebooks Übersicht

Ansonsten kann man viel Spaß mit Linux haben. Ich bin nahezu besessen davon und benutze überhaupt kein Windows mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2012)

Man sollte sich halt immer vor Augen führen dass Linux auch nicht das super uneinholbare Wundermittel ist für das es manch "H@x0r" hält.
Es ist "nur" anders. 

Natürlich kann es z.B. mit einer Ressourcen schonenderer Oberfläche schneller sein als Windows. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Unterschied dahin wenn man vergleichbare Oberflächen nimmt(also xfce mit WinXP vergleicht und nicht mit 7 oder Vista). 
Bei Spezialanwendungen wie reine Medienwiedergabe, reinen Routerbetrieb etc. hat man den Vorteil dass man durch den modularen Aufbau vieles Unnötige einspart. Will man aber das komplette Paket ist auch Linux plötzlich nicht mehr soo klein und sparsam.

Bei Notebooks hast du meist vom Hersteller spezielle Windowstreiber bekommst die die Lüftersteuerung, die Displaybeleuchtung etc, optimieren. Wenn du dir das in Linux nachbaust und vielleicht noch etwas weiter optimierst kannst du Energie sparen. Tust du das aber nicht dürfte die Akkulaufzeit eher abnehmen.

Dass es gefühlt langsamer läuft könnte an noch nicht richtig funktionierender Grafikbeschleunigung liegen. Je nach GPU musst du da von Hand nach legen.


----------



## blackout24 (20. März 2012)

Es ist wie alles im Leben, möchte man von irgendetwas einen Nutzen haben, muss man sich damit außeinander setzen.
Genauso wirst du die Vorzüge nicht zu schätzen wissen, wenn wir dir einfach sagen warum wir es nutzen davon muss man 
sich schon selbst überzeugen. Das vorhandensein von Paketmanagement allein ist für mich ein Grund warum ich lieber Linux nutze.
Nun sagt ein Außenstehender vielleicht "WAS SOLL DEN DARAN SO TOLL SEIN?!" Tja das merkt man erst, wenn man nicht mehr
Software von irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten runterladen muss wo man firefox für 29 Euro runterladen darf und sich dann mit behinderten Installern rumschlägt und dann Billionen von schwulen Updatern im Autostart hat die einen neue Installer runterladen lassen, die man dann selbst wieder ausführen muss und danach löschen. Ich geb 2 Wörter in das Terminal ein und alles wird von meiner Uni heruntergeladen mit Fullspeed und in 10 Sekunden geupdatet ob das nun Treiber sind oder Browser oder Jounaling Systeme des Kernels.

Ubuntu ist nicht besonders schnell, weil es totgepatcht und nicht für x86 bzw. x86_64 optimiert und überladen. Das hat nichtmal großartig was mit der grafischen Oberfläche zutun. Wenn man mal auf dem selben PC Arch Linux mit Gnome 3 und Ubuntu mit Gnome 3 hatte, weiß man wovon man spricht. Dann noch die RAM Ausnutzung selbst geregelt, damit er die Lahme Festplatte nicht mehr zum Auslagern benutzt und schon rennt das Ding.

Dazu liebe ich noch den modernen einheitlichen Look den man mit Vektor Icons bekommt. Da sieht Windows 7 wie in Museums Stück aus. Auch OSX mit seinen hässlichen Docks sieht gegen ein selbst gestalteten Gnome oder KDE Desktop fürchterlich aus.

Dann steht dagegen noch die 20 GB die Windows 7 auf meinem Gaming Rechner verbraucht gegen 2 GB die Arch Linux verbraucht für die selben Funktionen und hübschere Optik und Handhabung.

Ich habe es auch lieber, wenn mein System wie aus einem Guss wirkt, weil sich alles in einander integriert (Open Source sei dank), wo meine Mitstudenten mit ihren MacBooks und Windows Laptops irgendwelche extra VPN Software installieren und starten müssen um an der Uni ins WLAN zu kommen integriert sich das bei mir hübsch in den Netzwerk Manager der im Desktop dirn ist. Ein klick und fertig.


----------



## Murdoch (20. März 2012)

Na das Fragen hat sich doch gelohnt. 

Mit den Antworten die Ihr mir gegeben habt, hat sich meine Frage ob ich Ubuntu weiterhin nutzen, bzw. mehr in die Materie einsteigen will perfekt beantwortet. 

In diesem Fall werde ich bei Win 7 bleiben. Damit bin ich ansich sehr zufrieden, denn die Zeiten wo ich mich viel mit dem Rechner beschäftigen möchte sind vorbei. Es muss alles funktionieren und das zuverlässig. 

Keine Frage... ich finde Linus beeindruckend was daraus geworden ist. Ich kenne das noch von den Anfängen, wo ein paar Freaks damit angefangen haben. Moderner sieht es out of the box auf jeden Fall aus... auch das finde ich beeindruckend. Gegen 2 so große und mächtige Software riesen sich in dem Punkto zu behaupten. Ok Apploe mochte ich in dem Punkto noch nie. 

Aber insgesamt ist mir Linux dann doch zu viel Spielerei. Bei meinem Netbook stand in dem Link von pyro (danke nochmal dafür) dass es out of the box super läuft mir ein paar kleinigkeiten. Naja... ich fand es nicht zufriedenstellend... und ich habe nicht viel getestet. Zu nennen wäre unter anderem der Ruhezustand der sich immer aufhing. 

Aber war mal ein interessanter Ausflug

EDIT:
Achso. weiß jemand wie ich den Bootloader wieder am einfachsten weg bekomme? Sprich linux wieder runter?


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2012)

Wenn du den Loader von Windows CD aus "reparieren" lässt dürfte der Linux Loader überschrieben werden.


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Ob  sich ein Umstieg lohnt  ist  fraglich so Richtig  ausgereift   ist Linux noch nicht  so ganz also nicht Massen-tauglich .

Infos  und  Hilfe  aus dem Web  sind  meist sehr mangelhaft "Unkenntnis "  in der  Regel sind  es  Windows   User  die Antworten   sich ihre  Antworten über  Google  Suche Copy/Paste zusammen suchen  dabei kommt  meist  nicht viel  bei raus als Zeitverschwendung beim Lesen .

Risiko hat man  nicht auch wenn man etwas rum probiert  paar  mal Neu Installieren muss es  kostet kein Extra  Geld   benötigt  kein Zwangs Aktivieren .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Oktober 2019)

Angaben zum Notebook/Netbook bitte.

Die Frage ob sich ein Umstieg lohnt, ist immer eine Frage im jeweiligen Anwendungsbereich.
Betreibt man Multimedia mit etwas Office ist der Umstieg lohnenswert.
Ansonsten nach lightweight Distros suchen und diese Ausprobieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt holt er für seine wirren Thesen einen 7 Jahre alten Thread hoch...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Oktober 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt holt er für seine wirren Thesen einen 7 Jahre alten Thread hoch...



Hab es jetzt erst bemerkt ...
Am frühen Morgen achtet man nicht darauf


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt holt er für seine wirren Thesen einen 7 Jahre alten Thread hoch...



Stimmt Angaben zum Notebook ist auch quatsch bei so einem Alten Thema ,

Gut aufgepasst !

Die Frage ist eben ob sich so was überhaupt lohnt und Sinn macht ,
und ob z.b. bei einem  Neuerem  Notebook das Pad und  die Sonder Tasten  unterstützt werden , so wie CPU/GPU M .

Bei Windows ist es ja so , das der Hersteller spezielle Treiber und Tools bei liegt für Linux aber nichts vorhanden ist .

Das Thema ist so fern noch interessant wer vielleicht beabsichtigt umzusteigen weil Windows 7 ja der Support  "nur" offiziell bald ausläuft , die Versorgung mit Updates bei Linux z.b dann einfacher wäre .


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi, 

Auch wenn das Thema heute immer noch bzw. mehr denn je interessant ist, sollte man keine Leichenfledderei von alten Threads betreiben. 
Wenn dir das Thema wichtig ist, dann eröffne bitte einen neuen Thread mit dem passenden Threadtitel. 

Von daher:

**Closed**

Gruß
Pain


----------

